# Red Haddoni Carpet Anemone WITH Yellow Patches and Striping - As seen at SUM.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

An exceptional Red Haddoni seen at Sea U Marine (SUM) today. Approx. 6 inches in diameter. Like a Ferrari or Aston Martin; If you have to ask the price.......

Contact the store directly for details.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

You got a new phone didn't you Red!!! Congrats!!

I like the streaks of color in it.

And as usual, they have the ****** prices so take a friend


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos. Same phone/camera though. Steadier hand....I was sober.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Now ? when I sold the tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw the price tag, it's affordable! 

It's cheaper than the fish in my avatar!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> Now ? when I sold the tank


You need a bigger tank.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Mostly just curious but how much?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey TAIPAN, what's happening, do not see you around Mississauga area or at R20.
miss you bro....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. It's been a busy summer. Splitting my time between - Mississauga, Burlington, Markham, Scarborough, Ottawa, NYC, and Boston. Quite a bit of traveling.


----------

